

Ask HN: I am a non-tech founder, outsourced coding. Any accelerators accept me? - ad80


======
solost
I think it is unlikely, however they might be willing to help connect you with
someone that is technical and that they like, but whose idea is potentially
not nearly as appealing as yours is.

Most accelerators have made it clear that they prefer to avoid single co-
founders and even more so single co-founders that don't code aren’t likely to
be using their time at the accelerator efficiently since they won't actually
be building the product on the fly.

Not to say spending time each day reviewing the previous nights outsourced
work isn't a bad thing, but I somehow doubt it will be appealing. In short I
think you are best off searching for a technical co-founder if you really want
to make YC or one of the other accelerators out there.

------
ActVen
I haven't worked with them, but take a look at www.SproutBox.com They are a VC
firm with a pretty cool model. It appears as though they have worked with non-
developer founders in the past (i.e. Proposable).

------
spinlock
Not if you don't apply ;) BTW - I am a technical founder looking to build a
team in the bay area. Are you near Berkeley?

